# Day 3 transfer: 6 and 5 cell embryos: any chances of BFP??



## jane40 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I've had a day 3 transfer of one 6 cell embryo with no fragmentation and 2 5 cell embryos with slight fragmentation. 
I feel I have no chances... the 2WW are so hard to get through.. 
do you think there are any chances for a BFP? 
Any sucecss stories would be very welcome!!

thank you all so much!


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

No symptons - was convinced it hadn't worked. Was my last cycle and had mentally accepted that I was going to move on and accept life as it was.

My 3 month old is sleeping upstairs....

Don't lose hope and good luck xxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jane40  number meant nothing  it just depending on your sweetie  as I know someone has blasts and got BFN and someone else has cell 2 at day 2 transfer and got BFP  so try to get on with ur life to keep your mind of it.
Jbox  that amazing to hear your news  As last month I had load of signs from 2dpo but BFN and this week I got no signs at 7dpo  so hoping I will be like you lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## jane40 (Jan 30, 2012)

JBox, 
what great news! 
soooo happy for you! 
Becky, thank you so much for your support!!! 

Test is due for tomorrow... 
don't know how to face it! 
My breasts are swollen and tummy is bloated and tender but apart from that no symptoms whatsoever... 

I'M SO SCARED of yet another BFN 
4th time ICSI and I'm afraid this is my last throw of dice... 
39 and really really tired of all the heartbreak! 

keep your fingers crossed for me and 
THANK YOU ALL FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## JBox (Oct 31, 2010)

Girls - I am so sorry my reply ended up on this thread by mistake - I was actually replying to someone who was asking if no symptons during 2ww was a good or bad sign! You must have thought my reply was a bit off!!!!

Anyway, don't think cell nos really mean anything - I had so many txs and every time my cell divison was low (and only ever had 2DT) and on this last time I had 3 embryos put back in one  2 cell and two four cells.

Good luck and hope the 2ww isn't too awful. I had so many and know how horrible they can be...

Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a 2dt 4 cell embie put back and my beautiful girl is 5 months old now!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------

